# HOLY SUNBURN



## AlyBlackout (Mar 19, 2012)

I tend to hide under layers of clothes. But being out in the middle of Texas this weekend the layers were gone now I have a sunburn from hell. Can barely keep my clothes on. So now I have a hellasies sunburn...Any tips on kicking the pain other then sucking down a bottle of percs.


----------



## landpirate (Mar 19, 2012)

if you can get hold of an aloe vera plant, cut off and slice open a stem and smear the gel on your sunburn. it'll take the heat out of it and should feel a bit better.


----------



## purplepowerband (Mar 19, 2012)

aloe vera!!!!!


----------



## AlyBlackout (Mar 21, 2012)

fuck the sunburn i gave myself 3rd degree burns. FML and Texas


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Mar 21, 2012)

> FML and Texas


 
I agree with both those statements... Tejas is a terrible, terrible land. My life is also equally terrible. 

Aloe vera = good.


----------



## A2low240 (Mar 21, 2012)

Everything is bigger in Texas. Sunburn included.


----------



## outskirts (Mar 21, 2012)

Aloe Vera is great stuff, but if you don't have any there are other things that work well.
Onions work well, just smash them up and rub the juice in well (yeah it stinks), also handy when you burn yourself cooking.
Lavender oil does wonders repairing skin that's been damaged by burning.
If your traveling during the Summer learn to identify jewel weed, the raw juice from it's stalks are good for burns and poison ivy.
http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=imca


----------



## finn (Mar 22, 2012)

3rd degree? Well, technicallly you don't feel pain from those kinds of burns, since your nerve endings have been literally fried, but 3rd degree burns are surrounded by 2nd degree burns which feel pain. You may have to be very careful with bacterial infection, anything fluorescent colored has to be treated immediately, else you'll probably die. I'd personally use honey, does nothing for the burn, but kills the infection. There isn't a whole lot you can do for 2nd degree burns, maybe except for numbing gel which you can get from any pharmacy, as in the same stuff that gets used for teething babies.


----------



## AlyBlackout (Mar 23, 2012)

maybe exagerating some with the 3rd degree..But they said it was bad and that I had a case of sun poision. Still sucks though, and its second degree but it feels like my skins chared off my back. Its like fat girl bbq up on my back. I did find this awesome burn spray that numbs everything. Its like my god sent. Like I said wasnt expecting the sun to burn me alive. and to think I was considering moving back texas way.


----------



## Ireen (Jun 26, 2013)

Apple cider vinegar burns but will turn your sunburn in to a tan pretty much over night


----------



## Ekstasis (Jun 26, 2013)

I got a bad TX sunburn recently. It peeled twice or two thick layers. Coconut oil helped a lot. I tried peeling it off too soon and it split into bloody cracks. Three doses of coconut oil and it was much better. Keep it clean!


----------



## pir8 qu33n (Apr 6, 2014)

Put either rubbing alcohol in the c.o. as you apply for antiseptic.... Or use tea tree oil, aloe, lavender, chamomile, rosemary, lemongrass, or sage oils, in combo or individual. They're all antiseptic and encourage healthy skin recovery. Lavender is esp good to reduce scaring, while chamomile, aloe and lemongrass all tend to be milder on skin an is gentler on your face and other thin skin


----------

